# WSJ's "What Percent Are You?" calculator



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2011/10/19/what-percent-are-you/

This is a simple, single input calculator, but it's kind of interesting. Hint, if you make $506,600 or less per year, you're _not _in the top 1%.

That's nifty and all, but how are you doing on a global scale? Try this: http://www.globalrichlist.com/


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow the global rich list made me at least LOOK rich.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Also consider that this is a measure of yearly income not total worth.
The top 1% of work-a-day income earners are pikers compared to the top 1% of total wealth who earn their income through investment and therefore aren't counted in this calculator's estimation.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I am the richest man, I have a wonderful wife and lovely children...... oh wait that's what poor people say
















LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> I am the richest man, I have a wonderful wife and lovely children...... oh wait that's what poor people say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here.
And yes, that's what we say.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I consider myself the richest person I know, based on NOT having wife and kids.

I get to spend 100% of my excess cash on the most important person in the world.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Well I feel I am rich also, We had 5 daughters and they all live within a mile of my wife and I.


----------

